# Anthem TLP-1 vs. Separate Pre-amp and Tuner



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

anybody have any experience whether the pre-amp/tuner combo Anthem TLP-1 sound worse than say a Rotel RC1070 + RT1080?

or

which is better Anthem or Rotel?


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I haven't heard them but you might be able to google say 
Anthem TLP-1 Vs Rotel RC1070 + RT1080? OR you could go to a local shop that sells them both and ask if you can borrow them for a couple of days to have a listen.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

unfortunately, the sellers of these two brands are too competing dealers. and no dealer in the country lends stuff to customers (more so, potential customers)

I've researched both Anthem and Rotel and found only favorable reviews (but that's to be expected)

demo-ing them would prove to be futile because the Anthem demos with Paradigm speakers and the Rotel demos with B&W.


----------

